# Avez-vous remarqué que Facebook plante sans arrêt?



## meilingibookg3 (28 Août 2009)

Ou Facebook n'aime pas mon iPod Touch ou il veut juste m'énerver (pour rester polie), ou il y a un truc qui ne fonctionne et qui m'a échappé et qui continue à m'échapper, bref...
J'ai fait la mise à jour ce matin et depuis quelle galère! Il refuse de se connecter alors qu'initialement il se connectait avec aisance. Prétextant qu'il n'arrive pas à entrer en contact avec facebook... pourtant je vérifie via mon ordinateur et tout fonctionne. Quand il y parvient après avoir insisté mordicus, il rame pour afficher ma page puis plante. Par contre, il m'annonce, sur l'icône, qu'il y a 11 mises à jour... cool encore faut-il que je parvienne à vérifier ces mises à jour... Je n'ai que des problèmes... et puis il bogue tout le temps... il m'est impossible de revenir à la version précédente, je vais devoir me farcir ce boulet jusqu'à la prochaine mise à jour... c'est fou, ce développeur se plaignait de la lenteur d'Apple, à mon avis, Apple a du céder pour faire plaisir aux clients, et bien erreur: cette application est mauvaise, bourrée de problèmes et autres bugs... heureusement que c'est gratuit...


----------



## Macuserman (28 Août 2009)

Alors avant tout, ce serait pas intelligent de faire de ton cas une généralité.
D'après mes connaissances utilisants FB 3.0 (13), aucune n'a de problèmes.
Moi même je ne rencontre strictement aucun soucis!

Alors désinstalle Facebook mobile et réinstalle le proprement.
C'est à dire via le Mac si possible&#8230;

Tiens nous au jus! =)


----------



## keyro86 (28 Août 2009)

Apparemment ce sont les 3GS qui ont quelques problèmes. Dès que je consulte ma liste d'amis, l'application se ferme. Tous mes contacts ont huit ans, ce qui est marrant(si on compte l'âge mental, l'application n'a pas tout faux). Bref, vivement la mise à jour


----------



## Macuserman (29 Août 2009)

Je viens d'avoir le développeur de l'app Facebook aux US, la mise à jour 3.01 sera communiquée à Apple très prochainement&#8230;

Y seront réglés les boggues, les anniversaires, les dates d'anniversaires, plus extras si besoin est.


----------



## gauthier13 (29 Août 2009)

Voici un message de l'équipe de développeurs, sur le site Facebook lui-même : "
Facebook for iPhone If you update to 3.0 and the app won't start, try this: delete the app, restart your iPhone, then go to the App Store and install it again."


----------



## meilingibookg3 (29 Août 2009)

gauthier13 a dit:


> Voici un message de l'équipe de développeurs, sur le site Facebook lui-même : "
> Facebook for iPhone If you update to 3.0 and the app won't start, try this: delete the app, restart your iPhone, then go to the App Store and install it again."


Tout d'abord, avant de remercier Gauthier, je vais répondre à Macuserman.
En fait, je ne fais pas de mon cas une généralité... mais, j'ai mu ça et là (notamment sur les forums anglo-saxons) et je ne suis pas la seule à regretter l'ancienne version... Je voulais juste savoir si vous rencontriez le même problème.
> Gauthier
C'est cool de contacter le développeur, c'est quelque chose que je ne fais pas car e n'y pense pas... au lieu de cela, je peste devant l'écran et passe mon temps à fouiller le net pour y dénicher des réponses jusqu'à ce que je craque et que je lance une bouteille avec un message dedans à la mer...
Bref: j'ai suivi la procédure, en fait, cela fait deux fois que je procède ainsi car Evernote me posait aussi des problèmes similaires (lenteur, bogues, etc.)... La connexion est très lente, puis bogue lors de la connexion avec Facebook, avec ce message "La connexion a échoué. Connexion à Facebook impossible. Veuillez réessayer plus tard", je retente car il faut insister et ça j'accède à ma page... j'ai enfin réussi à envoyer un message à une copine et ça a marché sans boguer.... mais je crains que ça recommence... je vais patienter pour la mise à jour... je précise que j'ai un iPod Touch 2G et non un iPhone 3GS, et pourtant... et voilà ça replante... bon j'attends la mise à jour...
Merci à tous...


----------



## Macuserman (29 Août 2009)

Bah j'ai contacté le dev, oui j'avoue, et il m'a affirmé que les problèmes seraient bientôt réglés&#8230;
Maintenant ça ne m'étonne pas non plus qu'il y ait des merdouilles parfois, vu le merdier que ça a été lors de la mise à disposition de l'App sur l'AppStore&#8230;

Mais évite quand même de trop généraliser! 

MacU.


----------



## SaidOman (30 Août 2009)

Chez moi l'application se ferme dès que j'allume le chat. Quelqu'un d'autre aurait-il le même problème??  

A part cela elle fonctionne nickel. J'adore la nouvelle interface!


----------



## Macuserman (30 Août 2009)

SaidOman a dit:


> Chez moi l'application se ferme dès que j'allume le chat. Quelqu'un d'autre aurait-il le même problème??
> 
> A part cela elle fonctionne nickel. J'adore la nouvelle interface!



Le dévellopeur m'a indiqué qu'il supprimerait la majorité des boggues dans la prochaine version, patienter est la seule solution! 

Mais effectivement c'est une superbe interface, et non je n'ai pas e problème 


MacU.


----------



## meilingibookg3 (30 Août 2009)

Macuserman a dit:


> Le dévellopeur m'a indiqué qu'il supprimerait la majorité des boggues dans la prochaine version, patienter est la seule solution!
> 
> Mais effectivement c'est une superbe interface, et non je n'ai pas e problème
> 
> ...


Encore une fois merci à Gauthier et Macuserman
En fait, il semblerait que la maintenance de Facebook ait été en partie en cause des nombreux bogues. De vendredi à samedi, le site a été en maintenance (j'ai du moins eu ce message que le site était en maintenance par conséquent je pouvais pas avoir accès à ma page) Résultat il était impossible d'accéder directement depuis l'ordinateur que via l'application pour iPhone/iPod. Depuis, je n'ai plus trop de problèmes. Bien sûr à mon avis j'aurai des bogues ça et là, mais une mise à jour est en chantier comme nous a dit Macuserman, donc il faut tout simplement patienter. Donc, donc, donc, je vous remercie chaleureusement Gauthier, Macuserman...


----------



## Macuserman (30 Août 2009)

Pas de soucis, on est là (aussi) pour ça! 

Enjoy'


----------



## Macuserman (31 Août 2009)

Je signale que la MàJ 3.0.1 Facebook for iPhone est dispo sur l'AppStore&#8230;!


----------

